# Murphy and I are doing a 5K for the animals!



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

The Capital Area Humane Society is putting on a 5K on September 11, and Murphy and I have joined a team called "As Good As Gold". It's a team for golden owners! I'm trying to raise some money for these poor shelter animals. I've included the link in case you'd like to check it out or join our team!

http://cahs-lansing.donorpages.com/WFTA/Ginrhea/


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Awesome!!!! I would totally do that if there were one here and Jack were old enough to run with me! 

Are you a runner? I did the couch to 5k for my first one and it was a great schedule!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

No, I'm not a runner, I'm sure we will be walking it, lol.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_3/181.shtml

Here's the couch to 5k program. I'd encourage you to try it. I am NOT a natural runner....at all. But I was able to do this schedule! The first time I ran the whole 5k I was so happy!!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Bless you for your donation of time and energy to help the furkids!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

You're on your way with your first donation!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Jackson'sMom said:


> You're on your way with your first donation!


Thank you so much! Pass the word if you know of anyone else that would like to donate! We truly appreciate it!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_3/181.shtml
> 
> Here's the couch to 5k program. I'd encourage you to try it. I am NOT a natural runner....at all. But I was able to do this schedule! The first time I ran the whole 5k I was so happy!!!


I definitely want to try it, thanks!


----------



## gldnlvr (Jun 21, 2010)

That is GREAT!!! I have done several "fundraiser" walks including the Breast Cancer 3 Day never any with "dogs". I wished I was in your area I would join you.


----------



## Max's Best Friend (Jul 7, 2010)

1) I think Max is fully grown, so I can run without risking growth related problems.
2) I need to lose weight, I might check out this program.
3) Where can I find a list of dog friendly walks/races?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh fun! Count me jealous over here! I did my first 5k on New Years Eve 2 years ago and it was fantastic! 

What a great cause too!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh that sounds like fun! I'll talk to Gary about it!


----------

